# 20s emac tie rod dust cover



## Beas (6 mo ago)

*I’m trying to find tie rod dust cover for 2018 e max s. Mahindra dealers they don’t sell just the cover. Has anyone found a place and part number that will work. Should I just complete part*


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Beas, welcome to the forum.

I would take one of your dust covers to your local auto parts store and check out what they can provide as replacements. Hopefully you can find something reasonably close. If this approach doesn't work, go on the internet and search. I found dust covers for a 4110 Mahindra 









DUST COVER FOR TIE ROD END FOR 4110 MAHINDRA TRACTOR (16604362230)







billstractor.net


----------



## Beas (6 mo ago)

*bill’s tractor is the one that said you could not purchase just the dust cover for mahindra emac 20s*


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Bill's tractor even shows a picture of a dust cover for a 4110. Oh well, his price is too high anyway, for a simple piece of rubber.


----------

